

Lean Startup Without the Startup - blackmac
http://pohandbook.tumblr.com/post/124939364963/lean-startup-without-the-startup

======
hukep
It doesn't seem like there are informations you already don't know.

~~~
blackmac
What additional information could I add, that would make it interesting for
you?

